# How many fry usually survive?



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

I know the amount of fry from a spawn can range greatly, but I was wondering how many fry usually make it into adulthood?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They can have up to 500 eggs/fry. Usually, from what I have seen, anywhere between... I guess 5 and 70 would survive - perhaps some with deformities, or all very healthy. Even if there is a lower number.. it is not always your fault, it could just be the batch, so it's okay.

If you are worried about having too many, remember that you are supposed to cull those with illness and deformities that are irriversible to "help the betta splenden" genes. Also, I would suggest getting at least 60 containments for the males (you can start with 20, or 30, then work your way up, but this is when the fry show aggression or are being bullied)


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

My first spawn there were probably 150 eggs, and 77 survived.

My second spawn there were well over 200 eggs and I have no idea how many are in there now. I only ever see around 5 at one time, but I think they are just extremely good at hide and seek


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

And THAT is why I opted not to breed! Haha I have 50 fish in 5 tanks, I couldn't imagine that many babies. Of they had like 10-20, maybe. Way to go cajun!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It ranges from spawn to spawn


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I know


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

I think fry survival rate just depends on how well you take care of them... in my first spawn i had many fry die off on me in the first 2 weeks.. mainly because i lacked experience.. but in my second spawn.. I had a very low death rate and I think they're growing even faster than my first spawn!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It isn't just "how you take care of them", take in mind other factors such as power outage = lower water temperature, or the parent eating a few before you get him out, or deformities, or a disease that could wipe them out that you couldn't have foreseen or stopped


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> It isn't just "how you take care of them", take in mind other factors such as power outage = lower water temperature, or the parent eating a few before you get him out, or deformities, or a disease that could wipe them out that you couldn't have foreseen or stopped


Sorry I know it isn't just all about how you take care of them, I just meant it has a large part to do with it.

Yea if you live in a cold area and your power goes out for a long time and your water turns cold they can all die.. and yea if you feed them certain types of foods or didn't take care of the water very well there can be an outbreak of disease, and if you're not careful and don't keep a good eye on the dad he can eat all your fry up(but this can avoided) but besides disasters like that, if you take good care of your spawn.. they can all have a high survival rate and alot of them can make it to adulthood is all i'm trying to say. 

some spawns will get alot of deformities and some spawns will get very little deformities, i think it depends on the parents.

so anyways to answer ksage's question.. there can be a large amount of fry that make it to adulthood or very little.. all depending on the spawn type.. the power outages ;P and how well they are taken care of.. if you search betta fry on youtube and follow the spawn log of some breeders.. you'll see that some breeders have very little fry that make it to adulthood while some breeders have fry in the hundreds that made it to adulthood.. so it really all just depends

here are some examples of breeders who successfully raised their fry to adulthood with a high survival rate.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYuN3j3bj3A&feature=related
and another
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kk5bwCsDwjw&feature=related


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Some pairs may produce geneticly weker fry who won't live to adult hood. There are freak accident like power outages or earthquakes.

I had around 60 in one spawn, from 123(that i counted) eggs survive. And this time from around 50 or so eggs that made it to the nest, i have 7 fry(the dad was a fry eater, but it was his first spawn).


All i can say is, be prepared for a hundred but don't get your hopes up for more then half, especially your first couple spawns when you're getting your technique and feeding times and the right foods and all that figured out.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Personally I think I would rather have half the eggs survive, then none at all. Even if just 3 or 4 survived, I'd be thrilled LOL


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

It does vary spawn to spawn but I would go into it expecting 50+ to have to jar later down the line.

Half of the survival rate has to do with upkeep, of course, the other half has to do with genetics.


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you all for the input! Its very helpful in deciding if I'd like to try breeding. I have everything I would need to try it, I'm just not sure what I would end up doing with all the babies if I ended up with a large amount. I could keep some and I know a few people who would take some. I've considered trying to sell some if everything went well.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

You can always adopt them out online, with the adopters usually willing to pay shipping cost. Or if they're local pick up.

You can keep numbers down by culling fry at a young age that have curved spines or missing fins(when they're really young i cull by feeding to larger fish). If you have quality parents, one or two of the babies may even be ok enough to sell for $5-$10

I know my local independent pet store will take any healthy bettas i have left over(trade for some fish food or something), as they don't have a supplier for bettas . Maybe you can look locally too. 

If you want to start working on your own line, or breeding more then once as a hobby you can cull deformed ones early then undesirables later on(poor fins or unwanted coloring). This will leave you with only fish that you plan to breed to work on your line and such.

Culling older fish isn't necessary killing them, you can adopt them to non-breeding homes.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah here the pet store is willing to take bettas  it's a self run business store, though. Most chainstores won't take them but you could ask anyways.


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks! I will keep researching and ask around at local pet stores. I think I would like to give it ago once I feel my fish are ready.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

There ya go  and at least you know the fish have to be ready for the way you'll spawn them ^^


----------

